# Celtic Earrings, Bent wire, crystals $5 a pair!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been working on new designs....These are priced at $5 a pair, you can pick your colors of crystals. Shipping is $2.50 flat regardless of the number of earrings you purchase. Earring wires are solid sterling silver and the hand down portion I bend is silver plated tarnish resistant. I will only list these here at this price, retail value is roughly $15 a pair! Aren't the trees adorable? They are my favorites. 

First pair are flowers with garnet colored crystals. I had all kinds of colors.
Second pair are Fleur De lis design with fine wire wrapping.
Third pair are Trees with a crystal. You can choose your color on these also. 

These are not great pics and I will try to get better ones. 

I accept paypal, concealed cash at own risk, money orders or checks. 

[email protected] is my paypal addy. 

Thank you for viewing my thread!


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

how long are the first pair and third pair approx?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Debbie Smith said:


> how long are the first pair and third pair approx?


Those two measure about 1 1/8 inch from where they attach to the earring wire. However, I can make them different lengths if you wanted.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi Romy,
Your work is so beautiful! I will send you a pm.

Thanks,
SBJ


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Romy- let me know when mine I ordered are mailed- thanks! Teri


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

All my orders were mailed first class on Sat. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

got them today, just beautiful! Thanks, Romy


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Got mine over the week-end and every pair is perfect! Thanks for sharing your talent with us Romy!

SBJ


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

InHisName said:


> got them today, just beautiful! Thanks, Romy


You are so welcome and thank you for the great compliment and feedback. 



sweetbabyjane said:


> Got mine over the week-end and every pair is perfect! Thanks for sharing your talent with us Romy!
> 
> SBJ


You are so welcome and thank you for the great feedback!


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

Romy, these are the ones I am looking for the top one and bottom one. stone color red and green. pm a total and i will send it right out. Deb


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Debbie Smith said:


> Romy, these are the ones I am looking for the top one and bottom one. stone color red and green. pm a total and i will send it right out. Deb


Deb I am so sorry, I thought you meant other ones I listed before these. 

I will be happy to make them for you. P'ming you. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Romy, I have sent the payment. sorry for the delay. It has been a little crazy here. Have a great day!!


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

perfect again!! Thank you.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Debbie Smith said:


> perfect again!! Thank you.



You are very welcome Debbie, it was my pleasure.


----------

